# this is were i work ????



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

figured id put a couple pics from work on here........ even the coast guard likes to fish... 

this was the first last day of snapper season.


















thats me in the crane loading out some cutting box's.









this is the master panel that controls all the crap behind it... just htought some of yall 

would find it interesting..... or not...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

That is very interesting!....allways wondered what it looked like on top of them rigs.......thanks for posting!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gas scrubbers, liquid knockouts, control panel....all gas stuff??


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

well theyre actually all out of service right now... they are 3 phase seperators and a 2 phase water polisher bottum left... theyre working on getting 3 subsea wells brought in here and the vessels are all cleaned and awaiting rebuild... right know were just baby sitting a pipeline crossing.... have 2 pig traps and 3 launchers the biggest is a 24 " gas pig.... ill have to get some more pics of them i lost the ones i had.... i have tons of pics if its something you guys are interested in seeing let me know and ill go through and get some good pics and short descriptions....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *BILL_MONEY (11/5/2009)*well theyre actually all out of service right now... they are 3 phase seperators and a 2 phase water polisher bottum left... theyre working on getting 3 subsea wells brought in here and the vessels are all cleaned and awaiting rebuild... right know were just baby sitting a pipeline crossing.... have 2 pig traps and 3 launchers the biggest is a 24 " gas pig.... ill have to get some more pics of them i lost the ones i had.... i have tons of pics if its something you guys are interested in seeing let me know and ill go through and get some good pics and short descriptions....


yes very interested in seeing more pictures!.....look forward to them!


----------



## PFF Administrator (Apr 1, 2009)

Here is one of our launchers....


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

UUGGGHHHH smart pigs SUCK.... have had way to many bad encounters with them...... either having to run all the guage pigs ,,, cutting stuff out of the way to load them ..... or with them STUCK ... !!!!!!!!!!!!! that looks like a 24 inch.... i launch a 24 inch from out here that goes to coden,al.....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Close, it was a 30". Ran up to 36". Problem we had was regulating the speed....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

At least you stay out of the mud...(date is wrong...believe this from 07).


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

babysitting a pipeline huh? sounds like you work on a floater!! but judging by the water color, you look a little too close to land...

i wanna see some pictures of yall's eating and sleeping arrangements. always wanted to know what it looks like on top of a rig


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

heck.. i'd like to see some of them pics with cobia and other fish swimming around the rig.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cobe killer (11/5/2009)*heck.. i'd like to see some of them pics with cobia and other fish swimming around the rig.


depending how far out he is, he may not have any cobes


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

nope no mud but i got a good pic from a couple weeks ago... we had a 2 inch bypass line break on a gas line...









blue i have pics from a couple places ive worked from nice to shitty ... right now im in shitty..









this is the galley from south pass area










bunk room same platform south pass.. notice im representin ... MO FSIHIN baby.... 










the big thing im leaning on is a 24 " pig... it goes in the launcher behind me.....










24 inch launcher assembly... this is gas only










10 inch oil pigs cleaned and like it comes out the trap....









this is my work truck.... and driver.... and yes were in the air..... had to take some pics from the air...

ive got tons more... hell i even have fishing pics from here and there... but im shure no one wants to see 

fishing pics ......


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Rusty........put ALL the pictures on here you want to.....this is cool for us to see.....i like the aerials the most!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

boats here ... gotta go unload a tank of soap.... i have some pics from last winter when tetra was pulling one of my platforms out of the water.... and i have a pic of some BIG cobia on a platform in chandaleur area with a dried up ballyhoo leftby a bird or ruff seas ....


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

the quaters where im at now and unloading the boat at night...









thats the view from the crane cab...










yep.. thats bondo on the floor.... there is a hole/soft spot there










other end of galley... just imagine 4 containers 10 ft by 50 ft side by side

with a door conecting them and faired out like a house ?? or something..










this is the tv room... i walked in the quarters and took pics left then right and into

the next and repeated...









the next one is from the door to the office looking in... the office is first then my bathroom and my bedroom...

this hole side is mine ... the guys that work for me share a bunkroom and bath...









gotta love the stylish floor .... it is rotting from underneath.... i come to work fine 

...... i go home sick..... freakin mold here is horrible !!!!!!!!!!!! and blue this is a platform that almost everybody from orange beach that goes deep has fished .... alot ....... 54 miles from the pass.... 2 rigs west of the double yellow....

and if this was a floater it would be like a hotel !!!!!!!!!!!!! not like one of the motels form down on cervante's..... never been in one .... but from the outside it cant be good !!!!!!!

got more pics .... here's a couple friends i invited up for dinner....


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a few of mine from offshore...I'm working in the South Passblock currently as well. Company rep. working w/ a coiled tubing spread doing P&A work.










9-5/8" casing we pulled after being cut w/ explosives.










South Timbalier










Personnel transfer from boat to platform



















The deckhand was awful proud of the blacktip he caught. They ate on that thing for a while.










Coiled tubing spread at West Delta










Temporary camp we had set up.This is the galley.










Field fabricated fishing equipment



















Bathroom in the temporary camp.










Bunkroom in the temporary camp.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

And a couple pics from a land job last winter up near Shreveport. The well we had to P&A was back in a swamp. Had to use Swamp Buggies pulling a barge to get our equipment back there.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang...yall are gonna make me have to pull out some of my pics and post LOL. I dont work on a platform or Rig but i do work on a Lift Boat. Just got put on a Different boat and dont have any pics of this one and dont have my camera with me but i have some pics of other boats i have worked on in the past if anyone is intrested


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks guys...very interesting!

do any of you guys work offshorewith a guy named Bobby Gear from Mississippi?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We got a few small motors too.....

200BHP Recips.....



















4100BHP Recip......



















Maybe some jet turbine centrifugal compressors....14700 BHP or so each....


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

We don't get any of that cool stuff down here on these crewboats!!!!.... you rig guys have all the fun!!!..LOL


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

If I posted pictures of where I work everyone would fall asleep. Nothing better than being a professional paper pusher! You guys have some cool jobs!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Like all the pics. I work in the Onshore stuff! LOL 

Im inOilfield SafetyAnchors and Frac Discharge FlowlineAnchoring. we also tie down snubbing and coiltubing units too. Kin da fun actually, somewhere new every day! Lots of good people and the occasional jerkwads with authority but about an hour and he isnt my problem anymore. 

On those pipelines I didnt see any floatation disturbance concrete saddlesor tiedowns. We havent accessed that field of work yet but Ive checked it out a lot, material for the tiedowns already developed and no metal to metal tiebacks. Just curious.

Keep the pics coming. I like learning.

Steve Holloway


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Not in the oilfield, but I think it is neat.

Putting together a small crane today, getting ready to set some bridge beams.



















Look at the Volvo ten yards behind it for a size comparison.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are some pics of my new ride. These pics are from the Bridge of the MODU "West Sirius". This rig is a sistership to the Deepwater Horizon. I work as a 2nd Mate/Dynamic Positioning Officer/Ballast Control Officer. I will try to take some more pics on my next hitch.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

A project I got to work on a few years ago.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

A Buddy of mine sent this photo, I do not know the story behind it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

From Perry Florida, Station 15. July 1998. After the fire had died down enough to get close observance.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Wanted to post some pictures of us setting some bridge beams last night. Triple 9 Mantiwoc in foreground and 200 Ton hydraulic in background. Beams are 148' long 72" bulb-tees, they weigh around 180,000 lbs.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, here is where I hope to be working come Tuesday. Got recalled from the old company. Only thing is I hope I pass the blood pressure test. :banghead












I will be able to bring back more pixs soon. This boat does mainly deep water rigs. You can get some good pixs in the winter from the boats. :letsdrink


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

how deep is ur rig ..... i have a bud that works one of thos huge floaters 200 plus mile off shore ... says yellow fin are like cigar minows swirlin around all the time .


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

I am really enjoying these pictures. Keep them coming....


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

YEP!! I spent a few years working as a welder offshore. T.M.O.-Morgan City ,Union Oil, off la, and tx. It was different in the late 70s. and early 80s. at least from the pics here,. My Dad retired from offshore welding a few years ago. at 71. He spent about 30 years out there .

I remember one job, For ARCO, the inspector let us bring our fishing BOWS. WE had a ball.

MAN!! What memories.... And I thought we had it tough.HA!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Bring back an old thread. 

This is not my boat but close enough and you will be able to see some of my job. 

Courtesy of ECO and the M/V Alissa Chouest.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

one of the bigger jobs I helped on 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFL8MtbbnVo#t=129


----------

